# Alpine CDA-7939 /7949



## STROKD (Jan 24, 2013)

Anyone have any comparo A/B between the two? I'd like to get my hands on one or both of these for a old Digital Max install I am re-doing. If anyone has any info about which one is better or a lead to one for sale, Id appreciate it.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

I dont have any experience with the 7939 so I can not compare but I happen to have a 7949 and a back up for parts 7949. I would sell them both.. If your interested let me know and ill bench both (been awhile since seen power) to give you exact results and I can send pics of what ever you need. 

Steve


----------



## STROKD (Jan 24, 2013)

deeppinkdiver said:


> I dont have any experience with the 7939 so I can not compare but I happen to have a 7949 and a back up for parts 7949. I would sell them both.. If your interested let me know and ill bench both (been awhile since seen power) to give you exact results and I can send pics of what ever you need.
> 
> Steve


That's great! If you can detailed photos of all what you want to sell to strokd at att.net I will email you after seeing the pictures and discuss price. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Give me a couple days bud, Im working two jobs atm. Should be done with this flip house by the end of the week then ill get decks benched and take pics for ya. Maybe sooner.

Ill email good images of both receivers for your inspection as soon as I can.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Haven't forgot man, crazy week.. I'll get to it still!


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

I might be interested also if he doesn't jump on the 7949. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

cobb2819 said:


> I might be interested also if he doesn't jump on the 7949.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks Cobb, as im sure you understand Ill let OP have first dibbs. Ill pull them out and get pics and bench results posted. I will be moving along a bunch of my old school as this spring progresses. Any interest in a list PM me.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

I totally understand on dibs. But if he passes, certainly let me know. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

cobb2819 said:


> I totally understand on dibs. But if he passes, certainly let me know.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You will be the first! Or.... Second, but first after. Thanks


----------



## STROKD (Jan 24, 2013)

LOL thanks guys, good love around here.

I am interested in anything HI END old school, shoot me a list as well. PG, PPI Arts, Orion HCCA/XTR/Pro, Alpine, Zapco, etc... I mainly need the radio though asap to go with my 624 and H400.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

STROKD said:


> I am interested in anything HI END old school, shoot me a list as well.




List send..


----------



## STROKD (Jan 24, 2013)

deeppinkdiver said:


> List send..


where did you send it? I dont have it in my PM box...


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Sent now for sure. My appoligize, must not have gone through earlier. 

Quite the list... Couple things on there im keeping but mostly available


Alpine info and pics tomorrow after 5!


----------



## STROKD (Jan 24, 2013)

deeppinkdiver said:


> Sent now for sure. My appoligize, must not have gone through earlier.
> 
> Quite the list... Couple things on there im keeping but mostly available
> 
> ...


lots of stuff for sale! Im just gonna try and get the 7949s for now I think, I will wait for pics, no rush.


----------



## dratunes (Nov 29, 2008)

Cant remember witch one I had back in the day....these are both dead heads right?


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

dratunes said:


> Cant remember witch one I had back in the day....these are both dead heads right?


Yea. I owned the 7939 for many years. Good unit but my display starting get erratic. When I pushed the buttons sometimes it would display jiberish.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Ok.. Little late but here they are. 

Both are cosmeticly 9-9.5/10
One functions just fine. The other as you can see in the pics has lost part of the display. No read out at all like its stuck in black out. Both still play CD's just fine. Obvious obsticles with the one that has no display. 

Also have the CHA-S605 with changer cord a vailable. 

Package deal if you want it all...
Alpines


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

1- controller
1-trim ring
1-face case
1-mint book

No cage, no box- what you see is what I have


----------



## CDT FAN (Jul 25, 2012)

STROKD said:


> LOL thanks guys, good love around here.
> 
> I am interested in anything HI END old school, shoot me a list as well. PG, PPI Arts, Orion HCCA/XTR/Pro, Alpine, Zapco, etc... I mainly need the radio though asap to go with my 624 and H400.


Yes, it's a little different atmosphere than dfwmustangs. Good luck on you alpine hunt.


----------



## dratunes (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks for the pics dude! Clears things up , I had the model either one or two below the copper chassis, best HU I ever had...went from lower end Clarion to the Alpine.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Both faceplates work on the one unit and both show black out symptoms on the other unit. Balls in your court Stokd. PM sent with my paypal info

Id like these gone today. Stokd has first dibs, Cobb is next in line and ready to buy.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

None of these units plays cdr's.... funny that the older 7909, 7904, 7903 do play cdr's.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Robb said:


> None of these units plays cdr's.... funny that the older 7909, 7904, 7903 do play cdr's.


Depends on the manufacturing date of the 7949.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ssclassa60 (Jan 28, 2013)

STROKD said:


> LOL thanks guys, good love around here.
> 
> I am interested in anything HI END old school, shoot me a list as well. PG, PPI Arts, Orion HCCA/XTR/Pro, Alpine, Zapco, etc... I mainly need the radio though asap to go with my 624 and H400.


Just noticed around that when people talk about old school high end, very few mention the Soundstream orginal reference line and older series 2's. Me and my brother have a collection of like 10 Class A3.0's and 6.0's. I"ve heard them all and the only ones that compare to old school SS Class A's (within that prce range) are the Adcom GFA's that I just picked up. I drove a 6.0 at 1ohm mono for 2 years without issue. It was a 50x2 amp with 1600W of output transistors! A damping factor through the roof too! 

Why no love for Soundstream Reference Class A's, Older Class A50II's/100II's or Picasso's? I just don't get it. And don't give me that Rubicon garbage. When a company starts putting what they even called "spoilers" on there amps, you know trouble is looming. Just give be simply clean power and let me do the rest. 

I know, sweet melt bro....


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

I have had no response from the OP for awhile now- since I sent my details and Paypal info..id like to sell this gear and have another guy waiting to pay.. Ill give it until this afternoon then they will be sold.


----------



## STROKD (Jan 24, 2013)

still need a radio or 2 guys... Deep's were sold before I could buy em, so the search continues.:blush:


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

The 7939 does play cdr's, does have an internal amp, and it is not a copper chassis. I have never owned a 7949 but the 39 is one of my favorite head units of all time. I REALLY regret selling it. I loved the volume control - most of my passengers could never figure out how it worked unless I showed them!


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

hurrication said:


> The 7939 does play cdr's, does have an internal amp, and it is not a copper chassis. I have never owned a 7949 but the 39 is one of my favorite head units of all time. I REALLY regret selling it. I loved the volume control - most of my passengers could never figure out how it worked unless I showed them!


7939 was a preamp head unit only, no built in amp.


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

Are you sure? I am about 90% sure that the first car I installed mine in was bone stock with no amps.. but that was sooo long ago.


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

Yes 100%. I specifically purchased it because that was the time when Iasca started the rule that head unit power would be counted for power class rules. I went from the 7915 to the 7939 for that reason. Great headunit and used it many years.


----------



## F1Audio (Jun 5, 2009)

I would still love to have a 7939.....someone hook me up!


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

Hm, well I guess I am mistaken about the internal amp! I do remember specifically having success with it playing certain brand cd-r's that were burned at the slowest speed. And yes, I would love to find another one as well!


----------



## STROKD (Jan 24, 2013)

F1Audio said:


> I would still love to have a 7939.....someone hook me up!


Get in line. Lol

There's a dude on here hoarding a brand new one, but he thinks it's 1999 and wants msrp for it. Jk, he just wants more than I'm probably willing to pay and I insulted him with a lowball offer, now he took his ball and went home.:laugh:


----------



## Car_Audionut (Jun 9, 2010)

I've got a 7939, mine can play CDRs but it takes quite a while before it starts reading via the deck... the AiNet CD changer works well with CDRs so that's what I use for the most part to play burned discs. No problems whatsoever with factory CDs.

Mine's a keeper.


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Been running my 7949 since it was installed new. Still works awesome but my faceplate pops off over hard bumps haha


----------



## OS Audio (Aug 16, 2012)

Back in the day I was a Kenwood guy. I had a Kenwood KDC-PS909 which was their flagship HU in 98. Recenlty got back into the car audio scene and bought another 909, used it for a year or so. Came across a good deal on a 7949. The 7949 sounds amazing, could not believe how much better the 7949 sounded, still in my Jeep today!!


----------



## STROKD (Jan 24, 2013)

scored a BRAND NEW 7949 for $250, still wouldnt mind another one or a 7939...


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

STROKD said:


> scored a BRAND NEW 7949 for $250, still wouldnt mind another one or a 7939...


Thats great news man!! Congrats on your find.


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

Great find with it being BNIB! I'm looking for a 7939 myself. I remember seeing several up for sale last year but now that I've actually been looking to pick one up I can't find one at all.


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm not sure if any of you are interested in a 7949 anymore but I have one I could probably part with. Let me know if interested and I'll snap some pics of it.


----------



## pargo (Nov 12, 2013)

Mires, you still have the 7949?


----------



## [email protected]'go (Aug 22, 2013)

my 7939r


with his brothers, 1505/ 7944 ...


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

Those are some nice units. I have a couple CDA-7939's & I really like the simple old school look.


----------



## [email protected]'go (Aug 22, 2013)

My Alpine 7939's video is here:

alpine cda 7939 - YouTube


----------



## Daniel G (Jan 6, 2020)

deeppinkdiver said:


> I dont have any experience with the 7939 so I can not compare but I happen to have a 7949 and a back up for parts 7949. I would sell them both.. If your interested let me know and ill bench both (been awhile since seen power) to give you exact results and I can send pics of what ever you need.
> 
> Steve


you still the 7949 radio


----------



## Daniel G (Jan 6, 2020)

deeppinkdiver said:


> I dont have any experience with the 7939 so I can not compare but I happen to have a 7949 and a back up for parts 7949. I would sell them both.. If your interested let me know and ill bench both (been awhile since seen power) to give you exact results and I can send pics of what ever you need.
> 
> Steve





deeppinkdiver said:


> I dont have any experience with the 7939 so I can not compare but I happen to have a 7949 and a back up for parts 7949. I would sell them both.. If your interested let me know and ill bench both (been awhile since seen power) to give you exact results and I can send pics of what ever you need.
> 
> Steve


do you still have these 2 units


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

This thread is 7 years old...


----------

